# S. Boulardii



## mr120 (Sep 1, 2013)

Hey,

I have just purchased: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Saccharomyces-Boulardii-Natural-Flavour-Packets/dp/B00BWQOE0S/ref=lh_ni_t?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A3LS9RMBKLIJVP

Which atm is on offer so not too expensive, BUT I have read in a number of places that you can sprinkle the pill version contents on your tongue and wash it down with liquid.

Is doing this just as effective as the 'packet - made for mixing with liquid' version?

It would be a damn sight cheaper if I could buy it in pill form.

Thanks!


----------

